# Sudden death...?



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the sudden loss of your golden, Jeb. To loose a golden at 4 is So very tragic! I'm definitely not an expert, but I'm sure others answer your post that are more knowledgeable. Just so sorry for your tragic loss. So sorry that your first post is so sad!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the devastating loss. 

A little confused - he disappeared? Did he get unhooked from his leash and run away? Did he encounter something while was lost maybe - something poisonous?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So very sorry about your lost. I wouldn't be certain about what happened for sure, but the breed is known for heart diseases. I had a friend many years ago who had a young golden in great shape collapsed and died from a heart attack of some sort.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss. 
I do know a woman who's Golden died suddenly of a heart attack at age 5. He was running down their driveway to retrieve the morning paper and just collapsed. They were devastated...but thankful he did not suffer. 
RIP Jeb


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Jeb Stuart, it does sound like an aneurysm or heart problem. It is always so heart wrenching when a healthy athletic dog dies suddenly.


----------



## Black_Gold (Jul 8, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> I'm so sorry for the devastating loss.
> 
> A little confused - he disappeared? Did he get unhooked from his leash and run away? Did he encounter something while was lost maybe - something poisonous?


Sorry for not specifying! Where I live, there are around 70-80 acres of undeveloped land that surround us with no major roads within the vicinity, so we usually don't leash our dogs. With Jeb, he would run then return with Dad on the bike ride 100% of the time, so it was odd when he didn't immediately come back(that's what I meant when I said disappeared... Sorry again for being vague). 

Thanks to everyone for your condolences and your thoughts! I've lost one Goldie before Jeb, but it never gets easier. And here as I'm peeking through local breeders' websites I'm wondering, "Why would I ever want to put myself through that again?!" 

But. Well....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart just aches for you. It is never easy to lose a beloved dog, but to lose one suddenly and without knowing why must be devastating.

One cause of sudden death in Goldens is a ruptured spleen, typically when they have undiagnosed hemagiosarcoma. A dog can "bleed out" within minutes when this happens. One sign that they have an enlarged spleen is a tendency to dry gagging, as if they were trying to bring something up that won't come.

It sounds like your boy had a wonderful life with you.



Black_Gold said:


> ... Thanks to everyone for your condolences and your thoughts! I've lost one Goldie before Jeb, but it never gets easier. And here as I'm peeking through local breeders' websites I'm wondering, "Why would I ever want to put myself through that again?!"
> 
> But. Well....


Why? Because that's the best possible tribute to the one you lost!

Wishing you peace and heart's ease,
Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Black_Gold said:


> Sorry for not specifying! Where I live, there are around 70-80 acres of undeveloped land that surround us with no major roads within the vicinity, so we usually don't leash our dogs. With Jeb, he would run then return with Dad on the bike ride 100% of the time, so it was odd when he didn't immediately come back(that's what I meant when I said disappeared... Sorry again for being vague).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your condolences and your thoughts! I've lost one Goldie before Jeb, but it never gets easier. And here as I'm peeking through local breeders' websites I'm wondering, "Why would I ever want to put myself through that again?!"
> 
> But. Well....


Yes, I do the same with my dogs - I feel it is far safer for them to be unleashed while we go for rides - that way they can slow down, stop, go to a stream, explore etc and I just stop the bike and wait. Plus they are not forced to keep going because I do, or get tangled with the bike. There are probably thousands of acres behind my house that have fire trails but few other signs of use  

Sorry again for your loss.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like a beautiful place to have dogs. I too live in the country and rarely tie out my dogs. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, 4 years old is just too young, any age for a golden is too young


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your property sounds like Golden Heaven. Maybe Jeb ran down to the creek for a drink and peacefully laid down and passed. I bet that's just what happened.

How old was your first Golden when he/she passed? I wish our beloved breed could be guaranteed a disease free lifetime, but of course they cannot. Still, I will always have a Golden in my life...for it wouldn't be a fulfilled life without them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How devastating to lose a dog so young and unexpectedly. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy when they pass, especially when it's so sudden.


----------



## Black_Gold (Jul 8, 2011)

paula bedard said:


> Your property sounds like Golden Heaven. Maybe Jeb ran down to the creek for a drink and peacefully laid down and passed. I bet that's just what happened.
> 
> How old was your first Golden when he/she passed? I wish our beloved breed could be guaranteed a disease free lifetime, but of course they cannot. Still, I will always have a Golden in my life...for it wouldn't be a fulfilled life without them.



I do believe that Jeb thought of this place as his personal kingdom! Fishing in the pond (I have my suspicions that he was just admiring his reflection , moling for moles in the field... He loved it! 

My first Golden, Mac, was seven when we put him down due to bone cancer. 

It's amazing how a relationship with a dog--such a relatively small thing some people--can so impact our lives. Remembering Jeb and how happy and sweet he was with everybody makes me think, man: he's my hero! I want to be just like him when I grow up! Goldies are little golden blessings! ^_^


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> My first Golden, Mac, was seven when we put him down due to bone cancer.


That is so very young too. I'm sorry you lost both at such young ages. Yes, it is amazing how profoundly our puppers impact our lives...for however short their time with us may be, we're forever changed for the better for it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeb*

I am so very sorry to hear about your Jeb-what a tragedy.
Is it possible he could have been bitten by a snake, or he could have had bloat.

I agree with another poster that said two reasons for getting another Golden are as a tribute to the beloved dog you lost and to open your heart to love another.

There are also Golden Ret. Rescues, just in case you choose not to go through a breeder.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss and understand what your family is going through. Did he have a murmur? My first Golden had severe SAS and according to our cardiologist many dogs go undiagnosed and suddenly drop dead from a heart attack at around the age 3. Many times they show no symptoms until they suddenly drop. The scenario you described sounds like this could've been the case with Jeb.




Black_Gold said:


> Thanks to everyone for your condolences and your thoughts! I've lost one Goldie before Jeb, but it never gets easier. And here as I'm peeking through local breeders' websites I'm wondering, "Why would I ever want to put myself through that again?!"


I now have two wonderful Goldens and I have them because of Sunshine. She was such a wonderful, loving and positive influence that I couldn't imagine NOT having a Golden in my life. I will also say that knowing before hand what we went through with Sunny that I would do it all over again, she was one special dog. Please consider another Golden, they give so much joy and will help you come to peace with loosing Jeb in ways you would never expect. Bless you and your family. RIP Jeb


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a tragic loss. 

Rest in peace sweet Jeb.


----------



## Black_Gold (Jul 8, 2011)

Muddypaws said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss and understand what your family is going through. Did he have a murmur? My first Golden had severe SAS and according to our cardiologist many dogs go undiagnosed and suddenly drop dead from a heart attack at around the age 3. Many times they show no symptoms until they suddenly drop. The scenario you described sounds like this could've been the case with Jeb.


According to my vet, Jeb didn't have a murmur, but I do believe that he mentioned this disorder. It's a scary thing to think about, especially when considering another pup. But knowledge is power, right?  It's better to go in with eyes wide open, in my opinion. 

What's a kind of compounded heartache with this is that as a family, we've lost all of our dogs very early (our current Lab, Tank, is 8 and is the oldest dog that we've had) and it can be pretty easy to fall into the thinking that we're jinxed (as untrue as we know it is). Regardless, thanks to everyone for your care and suggestions! It's not only been very helpful, but it's been very comforting to know that all of you understand the way Goldens pluck on our heartstrings.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is never easy, particularly when they are so young and seemingly so healthy.
This does sound to me like it could have been SAS. I showed a beautiful bitch who was the most athletic dog I've ever known, yet at 2 when the owner took her in for clearances, it was discovered (via doppler) that she had SAS. 

I do not mean for this to sound harsh and it might be difficult as the pain of losing Jeb is still so raw, but it would have been supremely helpful to have done a necropsy rather then trying to guess the COD. I wish that more people would do this when there is a sudden death. Currently, very few "pet owners" do this and it would help breeders and utlimately the breed itself to know.

Again, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to add my sincere sympathy to you for the loss of Jeb. A close friend had a wonderful golden who always went for a gentle run on the beach each day. At the age of 6 the dog ran after her ball and dropped dead right there, and it turned out to be heart-related as well. 


Jeb and you brought joy to each other for the short time that you were together, and thankfully he didn't suffer. I still miss all of my Goldens waiting at the bridge; but when we bought a new puppy it was a golden nonetheless.


----------



## tnearysong (Jun 16, 2013)

My 8 year old golden "rudy" died suddenly 2 weeks ago. As soon as we got him to the emergency room they put him on oxygen and then did cpr - it was no use. I'm so very sad and can't help second guessing myself as to what I missed. My four year old golden is lost without him...I'm trying to give her extra extra attention with walks, hugs, etc but she is just not herself...any advice?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tnearysong said:


> My 8 year old golden "rudy" died suddenly 2 weeks ago. As soon as we got him to the emergency room they put him on oxygen and then did cpr - it was no use. I'm so very sad and can't help second guessing myself as to what I missed. My four year old golden is lost without him...I'm trying to give her extra extra attention with walks, hugs, etc but she is just not herself...any advice?


I'm so very sorry for your loss of Rudy. If you would like to post a tribute to him in our Rainbow Bridge section please do.

There are many members who have lost their Golden(s), we truly understand what you are going through.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so hard to lose them as a shock like that ( hard to lose them any way). Hemangiosarcoma sneaks up so fast. Do you think that is what it was? I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, also sounds like hemangiosarcoma to me, a terrible thing. 
I lost three goldens fast, unexpected to this cancer, the last one 11 weeks ago. I wish they would find a way to prevent it. 

I have two other dogs that were also grieving for Toby, but at least they did have each other. I noticed that both of mine have gained some weight since, more treats because I cannot resist those sad eyes. Of course, I do have to cut back on treats now and get them back on track 
I think you are doing right by showering your younger golden with love and attention, time to spoil her and make her feel secure. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tnearysong (Jun 16, 2013)

It all happened so fast...The vet at emergency room said his heart just went..but there were NO SIGNS....he was fine....


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Black Gold -

I just want to express my condolences on your loss, it is just tragically heartbreaking - I am so sorry. 

sorry there is just nothing else I can say or do to add benefit.

Best, 
Lenna and Remy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Jeb. Run free sweet boy


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am currently praying and crying for my 4.5 year old Golden Boy Moose. Today we went for a family run at the track in 80 degree weather, cooler than the sometimes 90s+ here. A quarter mile from finishing our 5 miles he started getting tired. He is normally very athletic and 6-8 miles is not at issue. We got him to the truck and he struggled to get in the back, his back legs were weak. On the third try he was up and flopped down in his water bowl. When we got him home he was unable to stand. We got him in and started wet rags as I got the thermometer. It was the glass and Mercury type and it was maxed out at 108! We got him cooled in the baby pool out back and to the vet. At home we got his temp down to 103, it dropped to 101 by the time we left home and to 98 at the vet. He is there now and is receiving iv fluids, on a heating blanket and has had a blood transfusion. His tongue did get purple/reddish but did NOT swell. He most definitely had a heatstroke. It hit very quickly and w/o much warning. He is in great hands and we are just praying he makes it through and is not in pain. He doesn't seem to have any neurological problems and seems fully aware of what's going on. I hated walking away and leaving him there even though I know that's what he needs. I have 4 2 legged children and we love him like he is our child. I don't think we will be sleeping much. 

They recommend cooling them in lukewarm water but not cold. We needed to cool him first because the trip to the vet would have taken too long at that body temp and he would not have survived. Moose has severe petechia, dehydration, vomiting and diarrhea. We will know more when the repeat his labs in the morning. 

Please look up the signs of heat stroke in dogs. They often give little to no warning. Moose was running ahead and I had to repeatedly call him back because he kept trying to stay with the kids, he is very protective of his family. 

I can't stop asking why us, why moose? We don't leave our babies locked in hot cars. We don't leave them outside in the heat. My poor boy is in pain and it's horrible to see ?. Hug you fur babies a little closer to ugh for Moose. I am praying for good news tomorrow morning.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping that all goes well with Moose and that he makes a good recovery. Thinking of you. Thank you for taking the time to warn others of the dangers.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Praying for Moose and that he has a full recovery from heat stroke.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

jpajinag said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I am currently praying and crying for my 4.5 year old Golden Boy Moose. Today we went for a family run at the track in 80 degree weather, cooler than the sometimes 90s+ here. A quarter mile from finishing our 5 miles he started getting tired. He is normally very athletic and 6-8 miles is not at issue. We got him to the truck and he struggled to get in the back, his back legs were weak. On the third try he was up and flopped down in his water bowl. When we got him home he was unable to stand. We got him in and started wet rags as I got the thermometer. It was the glass and Mercury type and it was maxed out at 108! We got him cooled in the baby pool out back and to the vet. At home we got his temp down to 103, it dropped to 101 by the time we left home and to 98 at the vet. He is there now and is receiving iv fluids, on a heating blanket and has had a blood transfusion. His tongue did get purple/reddish but did NOT swell. He most definitely had a heatstroke. It hit very quickly and w/o much warning. He is in great hands and we are just praying he makes it through and is not in pain. He doesn't seem to have any neurological problems and seems fully aware of what's going on. I hated walking away and leaving him there even though I know that's what he needs. I have 4 2 legged children and we love him like he is our child. I don't think we will be sleeping much.
> 
> They recommend cooling them in lukewarm water but not cold. We needed to cool him first because the trip to the vet would have taken too long at that body temp and he would not have survived. Moose has severe petechia, dehydration, vomiting and diarrhea. We will know more when the repeat his labs in the morning.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry, hope your baby Moose is feeling better. My friend's friend boxer went thru the same like your Moose on not so hot day, exactly the same story, it was very costly but dog did survive. 
Sending many good vibes and prayers, hope you come back to update with good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about Moose, prayers he has recovers fully. 
Hope you'll give us an update on how he's doing. 

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

The vet called this morning. She was very surprised he is doing so well. I'm getting my kids Teri now to go visit him. He was sitting up and wagging his tail. She told me "he's a fighter". He will get more blood work at noon to confirm he is improving. She said if he continues to do as well as he is that he may come home today. I am so thankful for prayers and well wishes. It's been a rough night bi can't wait to have my baby back home. Looks like we will only be doing early morning runs from now on. I may look into a cooling vest for him if it appears he is at risk for future heat issues. We moved to Louisiana from Alaska 2.5 years ago and have never before had heat related issues. We recently neutered him and his coat has thickened. He has a shorter field coat and it was never thick before the neuter, is it common for males to have a thicker coat after a neuter? Although he is far from fat he has put on some weight he is very tall and 85-90 pounds on his frame was rather lean(every vet he has seen recommended 5-10 pound weight gain). He is very active and 6-8 miles was an easy run for him and kept him lean. I'm not sure exactly how much he weighs now but if I had to guess it's somewhere around 95-100. Maybe the neuter, weight gain and change in his coat have made him more heat sensitive?


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

This is Moose before his neuter and his coat thickened.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose LOVES to run. We will both miss these long runs together. I am hoping that he will be able to resume runs but in the cooler mornings when he has fully recovered. He brings me my running shoes to ask for runs.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Black_Gold, I'm very sorry for the sudden loss of your dog. My supremely fit and healthy 8-year-old died very suddenly earlier this year: it was cardiac hemangiosarcoma. She had shown no signs of illness. Just three weeks previously she'd had bloodwork done, and the results were 100% fine. When these tumours rupture, death can be very fast. 

Whatever the cause, it's tough to lose them suddenly and unexpectedly. My sympathies to you.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

So happy moose is feeling better!  Hoping for the best at his next blood test! :crossfing Give him a big kiss for me! :smooch:


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose is still fighting. His platelets are still very low and his kidney and liver function tests are still very elevated. He did drink some water today when it was offer but threw up later. He is not interested in food but that is to be expected. Right now he is receiving supportive care and we are praying his body starts healing. They are doing more blood work in the morning. Unfortunately last night they didn't have access to plasma and he received whole blood. He was not tested for blood type as that isn't available up here. The only plasma is down at LSU which was 4 hours away. If he needed more he would have to go to LSU. Right now we are praying he starts to recover. There isn't much else that can be done other than the supportive care he is already receiving. He is happy to see us when we visit and wags his tail and lifts his head slightly to see is. They said he isn't in pain and suffering and that he is just extremely exhausted. It's horrible to see him like this. Praying for a miracle for my baby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, I am praying with you. Your report this morning was so good, I hope he is coming home soon. C'mon Moose you can do it, please fight babe!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Keeping you, your family and Moose close in my thoughts. I hope he continues to improve, and will run with you again.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We were all so optimistic. The blood transfusion perked him up a ton. Now it's a waiting game to see if he can start rebuilding his blood on his own. The did examines and X-rays etc today and he doesn't seem to be having any more bleeding except for some in his gi track- he threw up a bit of blood with the water he drank. He doesn't seem to have any more petechia but with his fur that's hat to tell. He doesn't seem to have any other internal bleeding so that is good. Just praying his organs start functioning. The transfusion only lasts for so long and he can't receive another unmatched donor. This is so hard. Mentaly he is there, physically he is so beat. It's going to be another long rough night.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

This is from our visit this morning. I brought all 4 kids to see him. That is my youngest in the picture with him. Moose sleeps with him every night. Moose tries to lift his head for Jacob. That has been his boy from day one.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Moose is loved so much and he will be fine, he has to. My thoughts and prayers are with Moose and your family.
Thanks for the picture, I know it will be tough night for all of you. Hugs.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family, praying that Moose will be okay and will soon go home with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope Moose had a good night and is doing well. Sending more good vibes and prayers.
Please update when you can.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts over to you and your beautiful Moose.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We went to visit moose this morning. They didn't repeat the charm panel today because he looks a bit better and don't think the values have worsened. She said that it will take a while to see an improvement but he doesn't appear as if they have worsened. She did repeat the cbc. His platelets are at just 5,000 (above 200,000 is normal). He drank a full bowl of water on his own and threw up a small amount. There was a small amount of blood but he doesn't have any apparent bleeding. His lungs and abdomen still sound clear and his skin doesn't have any more petechia. One of the vets stood him up to see how he was doing and he remained standing when we arrived. He actually walked to us and tried to lean on us. At this point the biggest concern is still his platelets. They are continuing ringers via iv , anti nausea meds and other supportive care. He will get another cbc in the morning to check his platelets. We are prying they have stop dropping. It may take a while for his levels to start rising. As long as he doesn't develop active bleeding and his body is able to start producing platelets again we can go from there. Monday morning they are going to repeat his Chem panel and we will see if his kidneys and liver have started functioning better. We are still very guarded with his prognosis but to hear the vet looking at tests for Sunday and Monday it's very encouraging. 

Seeing my boy standing was so nice. We finally forced him to lay back down because the exhaustion was setting in. He was begging to pant and breath much harder. I'll try to attach some pictures from today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. I am glad that things are looking a bit better, hope his body starts producing platelets and level goes up, way above 5000.
Sending more good thoughts and prayers for Moose.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We were not able to visit today since they do not have visiting times available. She did call to let me know that he is about the same as yesterday. They chose not to repeat bloodwork since he did not appear to have worsened and felt it was not necessary to take more blood and add to the bills. They instead will be repeating bloodwork tomorrow morning. I will be going in at 8am when they open to see him. 

Question: has anyone heard of immune mediated thrombocytopenia after heatstroke? The reason I ask is that there was a paper published in 2009 that explored the use of steroids for treatment in dogs after heatstroke. It stated that all the dogs in their study with low platelets following heat stroke showed antibodies fighting platelets. Their theory was that the heatstroke activated an immune mediated attack. They administered steroids for about 2 weeks and then titrated off. I mentioned it to his vet tonight and she is going to look into it. Her feeling is that prednisone won't hurt him at this point so it's worth exploring. If I hear more about this I will be sure to let all know. If it is something that helps and not all vets are aware of due to newness of the study it's worth at least exploring. 

Moose is still very sick and all prayers are welcome. I'll update more as I can.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Moose is feeling much better soon. Sending more prayers and good vibes.

Maybe you could start new thread about Moose, people just hesitate to read this thread and we have members who are vets, they might know more about your question.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I started a new thread. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sad Goldie Mama Meka (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss 😭we lost our golden girl Lucy just yesterday. Also very suddenly. She was doing what she loves best, running in the desert, and she just dropped down and was gone within a minute. She was only 4 and was showing no signs of illness or anything. Our hearts are just shattered 😭💔


Black_Gold said:


> Sorry for not specifying! Where I live, there are around 70-80 acres of undeveloped land that surround us with no major roads within the vicinity, so we usually don't leash our dogs. With Jeb, he would run then return with Dad on the bike ride 100% of the time, so it was odd when he didn't immediately come back(that's what I meant when I said disappeared... Sorry again for being vague).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your condolences and your thoughts! I've lost one Goldie before Jeb, but it never gets easier. And here as I'm peeking through local breeders' websites I'm wondering, "Why would I ever want to put myself through that again?!"
> 
> But. Well....


----------

